
Why 85% of homeowners in Houston don't have federal flood insurance - artsandsci
https://qz.com/1063985/hurricane-harvey-why-85-of-homeowners-in-houston-dont-have-federal-flood-insurance/
======
hindsightbias
They should be careful about that, they didn't vote for Trump.

